# Range Report New Beretta PX4 Sub Compact.



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I bought my Beretta PX4 sub compact about a week ago.

It's my 3 Beretta and my 2nd PX4.

The gun.










Just had a short time.

I'm not a target shooter - I'm forced to because of time, but I'd rather be shooting in the wild and hunting.

I was at a indoor range a local Bass Pro Shop.

Target was at 25 feet.

I was very slow and careful with my first magazine.

First 13 round mag - I was in the bulls eye several times.

Very good start - 100 rounds later with some quick shooting, got tired toward the end .

Results this is typical of my 3 targets I shot at.










Conclusions -

This is a great sub compact and it shoots just as well and accurately as it's full size brother.

Better get you one :smt082

:smt1099


----------



## Allterrain (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks like all would have hit a bad guy!! I love my Storm to. Havent had time to go shoot it more but hopefully very soon.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah, pretty much so I thinkin' :anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

:smt023 :smt023


----------

